# DKing cpc



## DKING (Sep 16, 2010)

We have an ansethesiologist that wants to bill for H/P's for patients that the surgeon has not done one on. Does anyone know if they can do this or is it part of their anesthesia services also?


----------



## missyah20 (Sep 16, 2010)

The anesthesiologist's pre anesthesia evaluation would be part of their anesthesia service.


----------



## dwaldman (Sep 17, 2010)

The anesthesia care package consists of preoperative evaluation, standard preparation and monitoring services, administration of anesthesia, and post-anesthesia recovery care.
Preoperative evaluation includes a sufficient history and physical examination so that the risk of adverse reactions can be minimized, alternative approaches to anesthesia planned, and all questions regarding the anesthesia procedure by the patient answered.

http://www.cms.gov/nationalcorrectcodinited/

Above is from the NCCI Policy manual


----------



## DKING (Oct 4, 2010)

*anesthesia billing*

Thanks for the replies this is what I have been telling them just needed some backup.


----------



## losborn (Oct 5, 2010)

Let me re-enforce that:  We have just put Anesthesiologists billing E/M on our next list of procedures to look for regarding fraudulent billing (which is not to say it cannot ever happen, but someting to be explored by an SIU).  Maybe he wants to stay away from being investigated.

Lin
CPC, CFE


----------



## dwaldman (Oct 5, 2010)

Who are you are referring to when you say "we"? What organization or group?


----------

